# Blind Goldfish?



## Oranda

Is it possible that my goldfish could be blind? When I put the frozen blood worms in the tank the other 3 goldfish go mad cow disease crazy and ram and butt one another to get at the thing.. meanwhile Princess Leia just gracefully moves around the tank minding her own business. She doesn't even go after the food unless it hits her in the face. She'll mistake bubbles for food and at times I have to separate her from the rest just so I can be sure she gets food... Her eyes are unlike my other goldfish, could that be because she is blind?

:fish:










:fish:


----------



## TheOldSalt

Yep, that's a possibility.


----------



## e048

how old is she? any history of diseases?


----------



## Oranda

I've only had her a week at most. She has a black line about an inch long on her rear tail. I was told it could be a malignant something... I don't remember what. The guy I bought the fish from has a huge warehouse with over 100 aquariums full of exotic fish from around the world. It wasn't something like Petco or Petsmart. It's by invitation only kinda place. :fish:

I chose this fish solely because of her eyes. I hadn't seen any other Oranda goldfish like this before and I like each one of my goldfish to be different. :fish:


----------



## TheOldSalt

Well, it might not be blind, and the black streaks might just be normal coloration. fancy orandas often have black in their fins.


----------



## Oranda

I'm just worried it isn't eating enough because it never goes after food. I've even separated it from the other 3 and fed it a frozen bloodworm and it just sat there doing nothing. Even the dried food it won't go after until it's been hit by it.

If it had more than 1 black streak on it's fins I'd agree with you, but just one is kinda weird maybe?


----------



## mentalfish

even if its blind it should be ok. when i was 5 my mom dropped pain pills into my goldfish tank and most of the fish died but some just lost there eyes. thay still lived to be about 18 or so. and they were simple 10 cent feeder fish. anyway they ate no prob they just smelled there food.:fish:


----------



## whitemore55

May be right. You can consult with a fish doctor if it create problem. May be it get well soon.Wish your fish best of luck with you.


----------



## rgordon82

I think so too. Or maybe he's eye is just deformed. I have one fish also, he's not blind though. He just got a smaller left eye.


----------



## PostShawn

One of my fantail goldfish has one eye that looks like that and one that's normal. It lives with another fantail and a few common feeder goldfish. The common ones are much quicker and bigger but these two fantails I have are great and push their way through and make out okay in the end. 
But if both eyes are like that then maybe blind. They probably have some other way of getting the food. Does it bump into the glass or anything else?


----------

